# Senior photos wallet size



## DaveAnderson (Oct 28, 2009)

Where do you purchase senior photos?  I'm looking for the die cut wallets that have the option of putting the senior's name on them.  I can't seem to find these options at smugmug or mpix.


----------



## bdavis (Oct 30, 2009)

Check out whcc => whcc.com


----------

